# semi transparent basement floor coaching?



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

I want to put a charcoal colored stain on my basement floor a
re the h&c stains any good ? I would prefer Not to do acid .any thought on This would appriciated


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes the wb stains are pretty good. Easy to apply, good color depth.


----------



## whammo77 (Oct 14, 2013)

so far, our experience with the H&C stain has been terrible... take a look at my post to understand why.... 

http://www.painttalk.com/f16/h-c-semitransparent-concrete-stain-help-25664/

Thus far, I am really unhappy with this product. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

whammo77 said:


> so far, our experience with the H&C stain has been terrible... take a look at my post to understand why....
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f16/h-c-semitransparent-concrete-stain-help-25664/
> 
> Thus far, I am really unhappy with this product. I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


Don't pay attention to this poster, an obvious HO. A professional will have no problem. Just get the right color to start, yours would be obsidian or "black", get some tumbled stone, use the wallpaper remover misters both at the same time to get a more mottled effect.


----------



## whammo77 (Oct 14, 2013)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Don't pay attention to this poster, an obvious HO. A professional will have no problem. Just get the right color to start, yours would be obsidian or "black", get some tumbled stone, use the wallpaper remover misters both at the same time to get a more mottled effect.


 
Ah man, Mike, right after I was giving you kudos in my original post.....

Well anyway, I just updated what I had to say about the product... check it out, maybe you will learn something that will help you avoid some of our pitfalls. 

And Mike, yes, I own a home, lol. However, I am a general contractor that has done work for the govt for years (15+). However, I don't have experience with this particular product, and have been very unsuccessful finding helpful resources in it's application. H&C has been worthless, and SW hasn't been all too helpful either. Try finding a video that is actually helpful in using this product.... nope! H&C has a video, but it SUCKS! And as stated in my post, H&C isn't worth jack when it comes to their customer support (from my experience). 

There is a definite learning curve here... and yeah yeah yeah... everyone wants to bash a HO as tho they know nothing... but truth be told, I am doubting that ANYONE on this forum was born with the knowledge of how to apply this stuff. If they were lucky, they were taught by someone. Otherwise, they became a 'professional' at it by trial and error, just like we are doing. 

Overall, I am still very unhappy with H&C.... their own 'support team' either knows nothing about the product they sell, or they are unwilling to share what they know. Through trial and error, and some help here on this board, I am much more happy with the product itself. Only time will tell tho how good it really is.... 

So anyway, all that said, check back on our post, where I have tried to share what we have learned thus far. Hope it helps someone.


----------



## whammo77 (Oct 14, 2013)

Got a second room done. The stuff looks pretty good once you are done, but is very unpredictable. I got one of the sample kits from SW... did a lot of mixing and matching. Nothing ever came out anything like you would think it would. Very frustrating. I ended up going back and fine tuning my original mixture and using it. It turned out with darker spots (here and there) than the first room, but I actually like it better. It has a richer look. Next I am on to the hallway where I will try this mixture again and see if I get the same results. :thumbup:


----------

